# Votre avis sur achat IPad mini non retina 64Go 3G à 399 ?



## jaar (10 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai acheté en solde un ipad mini non retina 3G en 64Go  pour 399&#8364;, achat un peu impulsif car il y en avait plus que 5 en stock :-(


A la lecture des différents blogs, articles et autres infos sur le web je me pose la question de la garder ou de le ramener, car je suis encore dans la période de retour possible !

Et j'ai encore quelques jours pour faire la manip (je n'ai même pas ouvert la boite)

J'aimerais avoir vos avis sur la conduite à tenir et des retours d'expérience d'utilisateurs de IPad 1gen.

J'ai vu quelques réponses sur le forum à des questions similaires mais je n'ai pas trouvé de quoi me décider :-(

Mon usage : stocker/lire  des documents et des petits films, retravailler ces derniers avec Imovie, faire  des petit bouts de musique, gérer des petits projets et quelques docs avec Pages.

La taille de la tablette est un plus.

Tout ça pour finaliser ensuite sur mon mac !

J'ai un Ipad 1 mais il commence vraiment à s'essouffler malgré un traitement drastiques des processus de IOS5.


J'ai acheté une galaxy note 8 mais je suis déçu par les applis. J'ai n'ai pas trouvé d'équivalent à garage band et imovie notamment :-(
Merci à vous


----------



## hercut (10 Janvier 2014)

Bonsoir,

Pour moi je partirais sur un iPad Air.
Rien que pour la puissance et sa taille d'écran surtout vis à vis de votre utilisation l'écran serait un plus !
Le budget malheureusement n'est pas le même.

Pour se qui est de la 3g, si vous n'utilisez pas de gps et que vous ne vous déplacez peu, j'en vois pas trop l'utilité.

Bon courage dans votre choix !


----------



## jaar (10 Janvier 2014)

Bonsoir,

Merci pour votre avis ....

La taille et la portabilité sont des plus .. et le GPS a un intérêt pour moi ! Avec un besoin d'espace disque ! POur emporter mes docs et mes travaux avec moi !

Pour l'ipad Air .. pas le même budget ! Là 399 ! C'est déjà pas mal ! Mais avec un gros espace de stockage.

Le seul truc qui me gène c'est le processeur :-( du mini 1, 

l'écran rétina m'importe peu sur un si petit écran 

En plus avec le retina bon nombre d'applications vont prendre de l'embonpoint et donc prendre plus de place (ce que j'ai lu sur le sujet me laisse perplexe)


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (11 Janvier 2014)

64 Go pour les usages cites, beaucoup trop petit...


----------

